# Bobcat Mounts



## bkl021475 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two bobcats that I want mounted together, one is a small, not even half grown one that was hit by a car, the other is a nice big one. Anybody have any mounts or thoughts that you could post for some ideas?


----------



## shag377 (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to your favorite taxidermist and ask to see his mount book.

When I had my cat mounted, the taxidermist showed me several options of what he could do with the cat.  I chose a lying cat on a piece of wood with some foliage around it.

Putting two together should not be hard, just have find something you like.

Best of luck.


----------



## badkarma (Feb 8, 2011)

Check out his work really well.  I have seen a few cat mounts on here that are good, but most of them are terrible.  They usually look like they just got scared to death and had a facelift at the same time.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 8, 2011)

Those things look like chupacabras. This is a cat mount...


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 8, 2011)

things looks like it's still alive.  nicely done.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is my little one that I'm using and my big one.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who done yours captainhook? It looks great!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2011)

The guy's work  that Captain posted is amazing.

http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/index.html

   I have called around locally, and prices seem to be pretty consistent between 4 and $500.00.     Mine is still in the freezer,   I dread paying that kind of money and getting back some  crazy new strain of barn cat.


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you gut them? Looks like the bigger one was gutted? I was told by my taxidermist not to ever gut predators If you want them mounted. Better to let the taxidermist do It. 

I would just tan the hides, and save your money. More than 75% of predator mounts I see are not very good. Youll know If you take It somewere that knows what there doing, because you will end up paying a good chunk for It. Alot of taxidermist will clam to know what there doing on predators. Then after you pay them the $400 your not happy with It. Good predator mounts are not cheap.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 8, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Did you gut them? Looks like the bigger one was gutted? I was told by my taxidermist not to ever gut predators If you want them mounted. Better to let the taxidermist do It.
> 
> I would just tan the hides, and save your money. More than 75% of predator mounts I see are not very good. Youll know If you take It somewere that knows what there doing, because you will end up paying a good chunk for It. Alot of taxidermist will clam to know what there doing on predators. Then after you pay them the $400 your not happy with It. Good predator mounts are not cheap.



Neither are gutted, I figure I'm looking at about a grand to get the both of them on the same mount, I want it done right but maybe doing the hides is my best rout, that's a lot of money.


----------



## badkarma (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy crap!  If that thing ain't alive it should be.  Man he's good.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 8, 2011)

GAGE said:


> The guy's work  that Captain posted is amazing.
> 
> http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/index.html
> 
> I have called around locally, and prices seem to be pretty consistent between 4 and $500.00.     Mine is still in the freezer,   I dread paying that kind of money and getting back some  crazy new strain of barn cat.



Thats the best I've ever seen. If I get a black coyote I am sending it to him. He does great birds and mammals. I had a guy named Shane Smith ( I think that's his last name) in AL do my turkey. He is known for museum quality birds and his turkey mounts are second to none. I had a guy that does my deer do a cat I called in with a howler a couple years ago and it didn't come out too good. He used the biggest bobcat form they made and it wasn't big enough and he didn't build up the form. He didn't build up the face enough and he didn't do the eyes right. He looks marginal from the side and luckily where he is in my house you don't notice his surprised look.
Don't waste your money on a half!@# cat mount. Not everybody can do them. I do like the log my guy used and how he angled it out of the wall. He does awesome deer work. He doesn't charge much either.
It's funny, I wasn't even going to mount this guy and my wife asked me to do it!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 8, 2011)

captainhook said:


> Thats the best I've ever seen. If I get a black coyote I am sending it to him. He does great birds and mammals. I had a guy named Shane Smith ( I think that's his last name) in AL do my turkey. He is known for museum quality birds and his turkey mounts are second to none. I had a guy that does my deer do a cat I called in with a howler a couple years ago and it didn't come out too good. He used the biggest bobcat form they made and it wasn't big enough and he didn't build up the form. He didn't build up the face enough and he didn't do the eyes right. He looks marginal from the side and luckily where he is in my house you don't notice his surprised look.
> Don't waste your money on a half!@# cat mount. Not everybody can do them. I do like the log my guy used and how he angled it out of the wall. He does awesome deer work. He doesn't charge much either.
> It's funny, I wasn't even going to mount this guy and my wife asked me to do it!



Man I hate that for ya b/c he was a good looking cat.


----------



## Squirrel29 (Feb 9, 2011)

That thing looks real! I need one like that when we have people come to the house. Bet it would scare the crap out of them.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 9, 2011)

Captain Hook, that mount is sweet.  Mine is very similar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

captainhook said:


> Thats the best I've ever seen. If I get a black coyote I am sending it to him. He does great birds and mammals. I had a guy named Shane Smith ( I think that's his last name) in AL do my turkey. He is known for museum quality birds and his turkey mounts are second to none. I had a guy that does my deer do a cat I called in with a howler a couple years ago and it didn't come out too good. He used the biggest bobcat form they made and it wasn't big enough and he didn't build up the form. He didn't build up the face enough and he didn't do the eyes right. He looks marginal from the side and luckily where he is in my house you don't notice his surprised look.
> Don't waste your money on a half!@# cat mount. Not everybody can do them. I do like the log my guy used and how he angled it out of the wall. He does awesome deer work. He doesn't charge much either.
> It's funny, I wasn't even going to mount this guy and my wife asked me to do it!




Man, that's a big ol' cat. How much did he weigh?


----------



## captainhook (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't weigh him. I am 6 foot 6 and weigh 250 lbs if that gives you some scale.




JK, I am 6 foot and about 208 in that pic.


----------



## moose266 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is one I mounted a few years ago.  It's rare around here to shoot one so I thought it would be cool to mount it.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 20, 2011)

*Amazing*



captainhook said:


> Those things look like chupacabras. This is a cat mount...



That thing looks real! I have a huge one in my freezer that needs mounting, just cant come up with the cash!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 21, 2011)

Check out MShipman....he's a member on here.  Best bobcat mount I've ever seen utilizing 2 that are fighting.

Here's his webpage.  http://www.shipmanstaxidermy.com/


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 21, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Check out MShipman....he's a member on here.  Best bobcat mount I've ever seen utilizing 2 that are fighting.
> 
> Here's his webpage.  http://www.shipmanstaxidermy.com/



That looks cool, I'll give it a look!


----------



## 24point (Feb 26, 2011)

Most cat mounts that I see are extremely ugly.


----------



## childers (Feb 26, 2011)

how much would a rug cost?

Edit: I case skinned mine today.


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Feb 28, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> That thing looks real! I have a huge one in my freezer that needs mounting, just cant come up with the cash!



How long will they keep in the freezer?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2011)

rebelqwes87 said:


> How long will they keep in the freezer?



Mine stayed in the freezer for about 2 years.  Mount turned out great.


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 1, 2011)

*this is mine*



bkl021475 said:


> I have two bobcats that I want mounted together, one is a small, not even half grown one that was hit by a car, the other is a nice big one. Anybody have any mounts or thoughts that you could post for some ideas?



This cat was taken in South Texas by me.


----------



## boarbutcher (Mar 5, 2011)

Check frog out he does some very good mounts. http://www.frogsbuckshop.com/


----------

